# Welche Grafikkarte? Mit der r9 290 wird der Bildschirm schwarz.



## daniscudi (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo PC-Games-User ich hab eine dringende Frage. 

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum. 

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen einen Gamer-Pc zusammengebastelt: 


CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40 GHz So. 1150 Box

MB ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97 So. 1150 Dual Channel

PSU 500 Watt be quiet! 80+ Gold

DDR3 8GB (2x4096MB) G.Skill

HDSA 2000GB Seagate 

CPUK be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler 

SSD 256GB 

*VGA 4096MB PowerColour Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16* 

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon T9 Value Blue Edition Midi Tower


Einer meiner Freunde hat mir dabei geholfen, da ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne. 
Das Problem jedoch ist folgendes: Als wir den Pc zusammengebaut haben und ich Windows 7 installiert habe war alles noch ok. Haben natürlich alle aktuellen Treiber installiert. Dann haben wir diesen Test von Windows gestartet (Windows-Leistungsindex) und plötzlich hat der Bildschirm kurz geflackert und am Ende war alles schwarz. Normal steht auf dem Bildschirm "Keine Anzeige", habe einen Monitor von Samsung (SyncMaster). Doch dieses Mal ist der Bildschirm einfach schwarz geblieben. Wir haben die Grafikkarte zurückgeschickt, übergangsweise hatte ich meine alte Grafikkarte benutzt. Eine HD Radeon 5870. Alles reibungslos. 
Dann kam die neue Grafikkarte an, wieder von PowerColour, schließlich dachten wir das wäre ein Fall von 100000 gewesen und ich hatte einfach nur pech mit der ersten Karte gehabt. 

Letzendlich trat das selbe Problem auf. In Foren konnte mein Kumpel herausfinden, dass das irgendwas mit der Übertaktung zu tun hat. Habe den MSIAfterburner benutzt und auf 1330 statt 1350 getaktet. NICHTS MEHR PASSIERT! War unendlich froh. Jedoch konnte man trotzdem Skyrim nicht spielen, also nochmal auf 1325 getaktet und nun hat alles geklappt. 

Jetzt ist es eine Woche her nachdem ich die zweite Karte eingebaut habe und plötzlich wurde der Bildschirm wieder schwarz als ich im Firefox-Browser war... 


Meine Frage lautet nun eigentlich welche Karte ich anstelle von der r9 290 kaufen soll? habe unter den Bewertungen der anderen Marken gelesen, dass viele das selbe Problem hatten, egal ob Gigabyte oder Sapphire... 

Was wäre eine Alternative?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Also, an sich müssten das trotzdem noch absolute Einzelfälle sein - natürlich melden sich dann bei den Kundenmeinungen eher die, die ein Problem haben, und die >90%, die kein Problem haben, posten nur selten eine Meinung. Die Karte wird auch hier oft empfohlen, ich hab selber eine (von Asus), und da gibt es an sich keine nennenswerten Probleme, jedenfalls nicht mehr als es bei normalen Ausfallquoten ist.

Was ich mal machen würde: vielleicht hat es auch mit dem Mainboard zu tun, also mal das BIOS updaten, wenn es ein neueres gibt. Es kann aber auch sein, dass du einfach nur Riesenpech hattest - denn wenn jede 2. Karte oder so ausfallen würde, dann gäb es tausende Betroffene und es wäre ein Riesenfiasko für etliche Hersteller

Ansonsten kommt nur eine Nvidia GTX 970 in Frage, die kostet halt 320-300€, bietet ein bisschen mehr Leistung (so 6-7% ) und verbraucht wenig Strom


Aber ansonsten, rein statistisch: diese Powercolor zB 61585 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  hat aber in der Tat eine ziemlich hohe Reklamationsquote (14%, siehst du weiter unten, wo auch die Statistik-Balken für die Nutzer-Wertungen sind).

Bei dieser MSI wiederum sind es nur 5% 4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) und die wurde auch schon über 500 mal bei MF verkauft. Und die beliebte Sapphire hat 7% RMA-Quote  61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 

Aber diese GTX 970 wiederum zB hat nur 1% Quote 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16   wobei du auch bedenken musst, dass es die GTX 970-Modelle noch nicht so lange gibt, noch keine 6 Monate. D.h. bei den R9 290-Modellen sind auch die ganzen Fälle bei der RMA-Quote dabei, wo vlt erst  nach 6-12 Monaten ein Problem auftrat.


----------



## daniscudi (27. Februar 2015)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns jetzt zusammengesetzt und er hat mir auch die MSI vorgeschlagen, da die GTX970 diese Speicherproblematik hat? 
Haben Glück, dass die MSI noch im Lager beim ARLT ist und der Shop ist in unmittelbarer Nähe. Ich werde es mit der dann mal versuchen und kann mich melden sobald es mit der geklappt hat. 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2015)

Ja, die GTX 970 werden langsamer, wenn mehr als 3,5GB Grafik-RAM genutzt werden sollen.

Es wäre echt schon sehr komisch, wenn die nächste R9 290 auch versagt, vor allem wenn es dann ein ganz anderes Modell ist - da müsste man dann ja sogar vermuten, dass vlt das Board defekt ist und die Karten zerstört ^^


----------

